# Sensor de vibracion skf



## timh (Sep 7, 2013)

Hola buenas noches, estoy realizando un proyecto de un analizador de vibraciones y cuento con un acelerometro skf CMSS2110, pero solo trae dos pines A y B, B es el comun o tierra y en el pin A dice Power/Signal,lo que no se es como conectarlo, investigando di con el siguiente diagrama de otro sensor parecido de dos pines, pero realmente no se como llevar a cabo la conexion sin quemarlo, me acherian una mano por favor?


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 7, 2013)

Hola timh

Probablemente los datos que estás requiriendo se encuentren el las hojas de datos que te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mattsven (Feb 19, 2018)

Yo estoy en la misma situación, pero con un CMSS 2100. Sólo tiene 2 pines. Entendía que era la salida del sensor y que no requería alimentación. Pero viendo su datasheet, habla sobre alimentación de 24V. Alguien pueden ayudar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2018)

Bajaste el datasheet ? Lo leíste ?


----------

